# New Java Moss Question



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I just put some Java Moss in my tank and have a question. Does it look like I've got enough tied to the rocks?

Should I tie this moss down even tighter than I have now, so are there no streamers floating away like there are currently?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Pantani said:


> I just put some Java Moss in my tank and have a question. Does it look like I've got enough tied to the rocks?
> 
> Should I tie this moss down even tighter than I have now, so are there no streamers floating away like there are currently?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is what I do with my Java Moss. An idea for you, in case you had not seen or known of this before: How to plant and grow java moss? | AquaticMagic Blog

I don't use stainless steel wire mesh. I use the black fiberglass/plastic/vinyl screening sold at Home Depot or Lowes. The shorter rolls are only a few dollars, last forever and have many other uses around the house and garden too..


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

That's certainly what I am planning to do for my carpets. I used fishing line for this, I've read also using a "shower puff" unraveled to hold it down, it is supposed to be a good size. But these rocks have holes in the center and was trying to not restrict that w/ nylon. Though I guess really I could just wrap it w/ that and then trim out the holes, but the main question here is, is it tied down enough currently?


----------



## psionic (Nov 30, 2011)

If they're just loose like that with little baby hairs kind of poking out, they'll be ok. I watched my friend make hers and it just took time for them to fill out and they looked good. She also told me that leaving them a little flayed out like that helps them get more light to help the growing a smidge more since it's not as densely packed so light hits more of it. Before you know it, yours will be full and covered


----------

